# A few login issues and sparse topic notifications



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Nothing serious but I keep getting asked to login when using links in post notifications. Also the notifications themselves seemed to have slowed to a trickle and I'm missing posts as a result.

Is there anything I can do to fix this or is it only fixable at your end?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Use IE 8 and a PC [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Use IE 8 and a PC [smiley=cheers.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'd rather stick pins in my eyes... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Use IE 8 and a PC [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


Let me know if you need any help with that :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


You bring tears to my eyes... :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I shouldn't laugh but that retort was quite funny :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I also get the prompts to log in sometimes when clicking the links in the emails. Not every time but certainly now and then. Seems to happen for a few days and then stop again, did it last week.

Not had any issues with the notification emails coming tho.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nem said:


> I also get the prompts to log in sometimes when clicking the links in the emails. Not every time but certainly now and then. Seems to happen for a few days and then stop again, did it last week.
> 
> Not had any issues with the notification emails coming tho.


Thanks Nick. :wink:

Could accessing from more than one machine make a difference?

Cheers

rich


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

No, I think itmay be the email server. The number of emails this forum generates is huge, and where it cannot send, it retrys a few times before binning the email. Ill change the setting.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jae said:


> No, I think itmay be the email server. The number of emails this forum generates is huge, and where it cannot send, it retrys a few times before binning the email. Ill change the setting.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jae


Thanks Jae...


----------

